
How China-US rivalry is dividing the internet? - m-sopanen
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-50570838
======
throwGuardian
Framing this as China vs USA is disingenuous. After all the British BBC, and
all foreign media not bending the knee to the great firewall, are just as
equally blocked as American media, tech. If anything China is an equal
opportunity censor

